# Ciabatta recipe



## squid (Jul 6, 2004)

I cut out the recipe from a newspaper, but lost it a couple years ago. It was a wonderful ciabatta recipe that used honey, and I haven't been able to find it on the internet. Thank you so much to those of you that can give me a hint onto what this recipe was!


----------



## Konditor (Oct 3, 2004)

Consider this recipe for Ciabatta:
http://www.breakfastandbrunch.com/recipes2.php?rcpid=147


----------



## GaArt (Oct 3, 2004)

I love Ciabotta.  One of my fav. types of bread.


----------



## merstarr (Oct 4, 2004)

Check this one out - it got tons of great reviews!
http://www.recipezaar.com/recipe/getrecipe.zsp?id=29100


----------



## merstarr (Oct 4, 2004)

Check this one out - it got tons of great reviews!
http://www.recipezaar.com/recipe/getrecipe.zsp?id=29100


----------

